# New IBS tape/CD?



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi Mike,I was just wondering when the follow-up tape/CD of IBS100 will be available? I was hoping to put it on my Xmas list.







Thanks,EdithP.S. I'm still doing side 3 every once in a while, but now I'm trying to speed the wheel up a bit; I've been really C lately.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Edith, I think and don't hold me to this completely that he is looking around the 20th of December.







Keep listening and just speed that wheel up some and the C should subside.I lean that way a little once in a while now, even though I was c/d, I lean to the D part more, but have found I have been pretty good balance lately, with C every once in a while that just goes away. I usally up the fiber in my diet at that time as well.Hope that helps.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Thanks Eric,That would be great. I've been C pretty badly now for for the last month or so. Quite a change from being D for so many months. But the tapes have allowed me to not worry so much about that anymore also. I used to worry that I'd have to go into the ER and have some kind of surgery...Can't wait for the follow-up CD.Best,Edith


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Eric,Do you know if we can put in orders in advance of the release date?If not it doesn't matter, just some of us are very eager!







Clair


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Clair, Just popped in here. As Eric mentioned, the new title won't be off the press until around the 20th or so, with hopefully release before Christmas, though that is always subject to change! I've let Mike know you would like to order it, we can get a head start on numbers for dispatch over here!I can't wait either!! Whoo hoo!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Marilyn, me too me too!!!














Make mine a cd!!







Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Gotcha Norb!







OK, so that's Edith, Clair, Norb, Eric, our 3 contest winners... Mike will be responding to this shortly, but I will make note of you guys for the first shipment!!!







Thanks!


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Count me in!







I want the new tapes/CD too.


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

Me, too!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Wow, this is great, OK, Madchen, and Sherree, you're on the list too! Mike has seen this and is very pleased at the response!!! We will get everything in order for speedy delivery! (Oh, no, back to my kids' days of watching Mr. Rogers...only those with kids will get that reference!)Take care all!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Marilyn / Eric / Mike,







Any ideas how many pennies we will need to save for the new CD's?Clair


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Clair, Mike will be posting the prices and information about the new program officially very soon, but I am safe in saying that it is being offered for less than the IBS audio program.Be patient... he is just finishing a few more touches before official announcement! That's all I am going to say...







And it promises to be quite nice, too!







Hang in there everybody!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Marilyn-I havent posted for a while but I would like to reserve a copy of the new tapes(make mine casettes). I saw your note about checking out the hypno board on the meeting place, I'm so glad that I did. I've been hoping for something else/more to come out. Thanks


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

OK, Nancy, we will put you on the list! Everyone will still have to place their orders in the normal way either via website, or mailorder, but we will reserve copies with your names on them to be sent out as soon as we get them hot off the presses!!!!














or should I say...roll off the presses!!! he he


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Many thaks for all your interest. There is a formal announcemnet being given to a few press people over here, I will post this by later today, thank you all for your interest







Best RegardsMike


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

YIPPEE!!!! Looking forward to getting them.Thanks.Renee'


----------

